# where do you buy your protein



## TheGift (Dec 9, 2013)

the best deals i can find right now are on bb.com for 10lbs about 90 bucks 

or i can use true nutrition and make my own blend for around a similar price


----------



## LastChance (Dec 9, 2013)

bb.com  Can't find it cheaper.


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 9, 2013)

You get what you pay for! I get quality so, I get mine from Synthetek:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-...comparison-how-much-protein-your-protein.html


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Pure Supplement Powders* - Buy Quality Supplements in Bulk at Discount Prices| Whey Protein Isolate, Whey Protein Concentrate, Glutamine, Creatine, Piracetam, Soy Protein Isolate, Casein Protein Isolate, Maltodextrin these guys have killer products as well.


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 9, 2013)

Phoenixk2 said:


> *Pure Supplement Powders* - Buy Quality Supplements in Bulk at Discount Prices| Whey Protein Isolate, Whey Protein Concentrate, Glutamine, Creatine, Piracetam, Soy Protein Isolate, Casein Protein Isolate, Maltodextrin these guys have killer products as well.



Yes, they have very good prices on bulk powders!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2013)

Depends on type of whey and size of scoop to get the same gram per ounce....I now these bargain brand 5 lb tubs have creatine monohydrate. (1 pound creatine cost 3$)  Investigate and do some math..


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 9, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> You get what you pay for! I get quality so, I get mine from Synthetek:
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-...comparison-how-much-protein-your-protein.html



Yup yup good stuff. Gotta give my boys at rx.whey a bump also


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 9, 2013)

Costco and Sam's Club


----------



## K1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Synthetek Synthepure!!


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 10, 2013)

I used to get mine from bodybuilding.com but now I get it from Vitamin World.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 10, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> I used to get mine from bodybuilding.com but now I get it from Vitamin World.



:sFun_jail::sSig_busted:  ← slate after hours jonesin for
whey ..


----------



## swolesearcher (Dec 10, 2013)

Synthetek.com! I only use pure proteins with no fillers that others have


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 10, 2013)

Since I chew my protein, I would have to say a grocery store, meat locker, or a field. Eggs, chicken, turkey,Buffalo, beef, elk, deer, and fish,  all provide protein you just can't find in a tub. However when I do use whey protein,  I choose 100%  whey isolate since it is really the  only thing that I care about anyway.


----------



## Sully (Dec 11, 2013)

Vitamin Shoppe. I've got a thing for one of the chicks that works there. Short, super cute, and just the right amount of thick in all the right spots. Plus she gives me my Carnivor protein for the super duper sale price every time I come in. Actually getting it cheaper than BB.com after shipping is added.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2013)

Lil Sully your description sounds like Slate.. is  he cross dressing again at his VW?   He never gives me the  sale code..


----------



## t.c.jones (Dec 11, 2013)

I would have to say Walmart. I make mine with the store brand liquid egg whites and almond milk. For extra protein I use skimmed milk.


----------



## Sully (Dec 11, 2013)

LOL. I don't think so, but stranger things have happened. I think my girl's tits are bigger than his, so I'm prolly safe.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2013)

I tried Walmart body fortress its like drinking glue and sand suspension.  Junk quality ,full of fillers.I took it back for refund..

Surprised slate hasn't seen this yet sully..LoL


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 11, 2013)

I laugh when I hear guys buy body fortress... When something is that cheap you need to question it.  Know what you are you putting in your body

Body fortress was tested to have 15% of the protein it claimed to have...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag9uT-E4EIL7dFZPZnR0WVZybGtFWnRKNzdKNm9XOVE#gid=0

When you are only getting 15% of the protein claimed it doesn't seem like much of a deal, does it?


----------



## LastChance (Dec 11, 2013)

I was buying the bb.com brand protein in 10lb bags.  It seemed ok.  

I tried a different brand that was on sale this time.  Not as good.  Forget the brand now, but will look when I go home.  

I understand the quality vs. quantity debate.  Us poor people have to try and strike a balance.  I wish I could afford all top quality stuff.

Eating right is expensive.  Gear is expensive.  Supplements are expensive.  It is just too much money to go all top of the line, so have to struggle to find a happy medium.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2013)

Agree ↑     Stuff isn't cheap that's for sure LC. . .   Then add a woman to the equation and file bankruptsy. LOL..   Speaking of women they all left?   Maybe more instructional videos  will get them back..


----------



## Fitnik13 (Dec 12, 2013)

STHU! IB..I'm a ghost member


----------



## massivesam (Dec 12, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Since I chew my protein, I would have to say a grocery store, meat locker, or a field. Eggs, chicken, turkey,Buffalo, beef, elk, deer, and fish,  all provide protein you just can't find in a tub. However when I do use whey protein,  I choose 100%  whey isolate since it is really the  only thing that I care about anyway.


:yeahthat:


----------



## swolesearcher (Dec 12, 2013)

Fitnik13 said:


> STHU! IB..I'm a ghost member



we know it


----------



## Coeda (Dec 16, 2013)

I have never bought a supplement but am thinking of taking now, but i am not sure which ones as i am a starter with a long gap. So was wondering should i go for creatine or protein shakes from bb.com


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lil Sully your description sounds like Slate.. is  he cross dressing again at his VW?   He never gives me the  sale code..



IB you know that when u tell me I'm thick in all the right places that you always get my sale code.


----------



## joshck (Dec 16, 2013)

Now I use prescription nutrition protein 4 blend


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 16, 2013)

BCAAs, creatine, N.O. and food. protein shakes hurt my tummy lmfao ... its like cheap corn meal dog food... I need the real stuff, im a wild beast


----------



## Sully (Dec 16, 2013)

Lycan, I'd be willing to bet you're lactose intolerant. Probably just to a minor degree. Many people are even though they don't realize it. Give egg white protein or beef isolate protein a try. Doubt they would give you any trouble at all.


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 16, 2013)

Or try whey isolate, Lycan. 98 percent lactose free. I never get stomach issues at the gym now.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 16, 2013)

yeah I think you guys are right. I should probably not mix it in milk.. I eat dairy,  with no issues, but maybe its the quality too.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 16, 2013)

[quote;210443]yeah I think youre right. I should probably not mix it in milk.. I eat dairy,  with no issues, but maybe its the quality too.[/quote]

Mix it in cartoned egg whites instead of milk.   Btw,  don't you have better things to worry about,  isn't your wife in labor!


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 17, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> [quote;210443]yeah I think youre right. I should probably not mix it in milk.. I eat dairy,  with no issues, but maybe its the quality too.



Mix it in cartoned egg whites instead of milk.   Btw,  don't you have better things to worry about,  isn't your wife in labor![/QUOTE]

 yes but you wouldn't believe the situation and the crapi went thru,  because I have younger kids,  they didn't let me in the room,  right before she popped the bsby out.  they called me in but it was too late, I missed him come out.. im a dead beat dad that wasnt there  lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2013)

lycan Venom said:


> Mix it in cartoned egg whites instead of milk.   Btw,  don't you have better things to worry about,  isn't your wife in labor!



 yes but you wouldn't believe the situation and the crapi went thru,  because I have younger kids,  they didn't let me in the room,  right before she popped the bsby out.  they called me in but it was too late, I missed him come out.. im a dead beat dad that wasnt there  lol[/QUOTE]

I hope you know I was just kidding and caring for your other children certainly doesn't make you a dead beat dad.   You were there for your family and that's all that matters.   Congrats on your little one and I wish the best for your wife!


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 17, 2013)

oh yeah, I didn't take offence lol.  thanks for being a  good new friend.

 didn't mean to hijack the thread...  back to business.


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrats Lycan! I've been through two childbirths. One was a day long labor and one was a quickly c-section. The c-section was a breeze but that day long labor left me permanently scarred. And try unsweetened almond milk to mix with your protein. Tastes as good as milk but with no sugar.


----------



## Jedew (Dec 19, 2013)

Is getting supplement a compulsion for a newbie?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 19, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> You get what you pay for! I get quality so, I get mine from Synthetek:
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/synthetek-...comparison-how-much-protein-your-protein.html



What makes the Synthetek better than the average dymatize or met-rx, labrada etc.?? Just curious


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Depends on type of whey and size of scoop to get the same gram per ounce....I now these bargain brand 5 lb tubs have creatine monohydrate. (1 pound creatine cost 3$)  Investigate and do some math..



Where can I get creatine that cheap bro??


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 21, 2013)

True Nutrition.com. I like being able to make my own custom mixes at the %'s I choose.


----------

